# Riggin Jigs with Cable or Wire



## joakster (Jul 15, 2008)

I have had issues lately with getting cut off. The kind of cutoffs where you feel the bump and thats it. I assume it is usually kingfish with the occasional shark or wahoo?

So I started making my own assist hooks with 135lb black cable. I also made various leaders with cable materials. 

Doing this stopped the cutoffs but, also seemed to either slow down or completely kill the bite. 

Is it coincidence or does it just completely kill the action of the jig?

What is the best way to rig when you are targeting grouper and the like but, know that toothy critters exist?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Spend lots and lots of money on jigs!!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

ssteel069 said:


> Spend lots and lots of money on jigs!!


 gotta pay to play!
just buy cheap jigs and forget about the wire.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

I have to sorta agree. Last summer I was getting hammered by king mackeral while jigging.. 

I got me about a foot of 47 strand and crimped it to the jig and the other end to a swivel to tie my floro to... I even make me some 47 strand assist hooks (wire instead of spectra) and heat shrunk over the top.

I figured..."I aint gonna get cut off very much if any now"... Well I was right... I didnt get cut off because I hardly ever got a bite. 

So, the suggestios for cheap jigs and lots of them, or keep buyin, or like other recent thread have been talking about "make your own".

Thats why Im constantly trying to make jigs out of something or buy them cheap.

Other folks who jig aheck of alot more than I do might differ or have a better suggestion, but for me... If I put a steel leader connection any more on the jig, its only gonna be about 6-8" long. 

One other thought.... If you use a swivel, take a marks a lot or something to take the shine off of it... I think the dang kings hit the itty bitty swivel and cut the line...

oh well, we're helping replintish our countrys economy by donating and having to re-buy 6-10 expensive jigs every trip.... As we alll know, some are sooooooo expensive. Problem is, most of that hard earned american money we are making is going straight back to china build up their enonomy not ours JMO... Heck, some of the hooks are 3-5$ EACH.

Good luck and keep on-a-buying like the rest of us "Jig buying Junkies".... hahaha


Hog


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd go with #4 single strand wire and haywire it to the jig. If you're getting into big fish and fishing heavy drag, bump it up to #7 or #8 wire. Yes, it's going to slow down your bite. It's also going to keep your jig. When the bite's really good, it doesn't matter. When it's slow, well...you're going to do what you have to do to get a bite, which some times means you're losing your gear and cussing a lot.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Hog is right with keeping it SHORT. Boboe is dead on with the light single strand and the haywires. That's what we use on my boat and we do not lose NEAR the tackle we used to and still catch plenty fish. The only down side I've seen is actually having to deal with the danged 'cudas at the side of the boat ...but that is well worth the inconvenience when compared to loosing all those jigs.

Pecos


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Pecos: Gaff the sour-smelling bastard, beat him with a stick, and use his fillets for bait. It works better than most other kinds of fish.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I know how you feel. I lost 30 jigs by king mackerel and wahoo in two days on Midnight Lumps out of Venice, LA.

Still I don't use wire lines. However, if wire lines used are short enough ( shorter than 6 - 8 inches), I think you still get bites as they can regard the short lines as part of jigs/bait. If the wire lines are too long, they definitely detect it.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Boboe, Everytime I try that trick it seems I get *covered up *with sharks. IMO, 'cuda are just plain nasty, but folks eat them in California and other places and call 'em good. I saw some TV show about a series of shark tounaments in Florida and all of those guys were using big 'cuda fillets and catching the heck out of sharks...go figure.

Do you catch good eating fish on 'cuda chunks? Do you share my experience of the sharks eating it like candy?

Pecos


----------

